

What's the new hottness? EmberJS, AngularJS, BackboneJS, or something else? - rman666

I&#x27;m looking to learn an easy yet powerful front-end framework. I&#x27;m coming from a background in Rails, JavaScript, HTML and CSS. Thoughts?
======
dasmithii
Meteor has little competition. It's essentially an all-in-one package (server
& client side JS) built on top of Node.js. Check out
[http://meteor.com](http://meteor.com)

------
gregchapple
I can't recommend Angular.js enough. I've been working with it for the past
few months and find it to be really enjoyable. The docs aren't great (though
getting better), but I found these tutorials pretty good for getting up and
running: [http://egghead.io](http://egghead.io)

